# lowering prolactin level



## pollyanna (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi I was wondering if anyone here knows of a natural way to lower prolactin levels? I had to take meds to lower it to get preg with my DS. And I would just like to lower it so I can get my period back. Dosinix costs too much and ins doesn't cover it.
Thanks for any help,
Pollyanna


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Vitex is supposed to lower prolactin.


----------

